# Is this big enough?



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My husband has been asking for ferrets for a year now. I am thinking of getting 2 jills for him in october (I know they will need to be spayed) as a partial wedding aniversery present (he is aware that I'm considering it). I've started building a run for him. It will be 6 foot long and 3 foot wide. It's 3 foot tall. I'm planning on putting a rabbit hutch on top with a hole and a ladder so the ferrets can go up and down. 

They will be allowed in the house under supervision but we have 2 sibes and a very boisterous border collie cross so I'm not comfortable with them being in the house all the time. The side of the wire mesh pannel that i've built so far is wire mesh, wood and I've used hammer staples to attach the wire mesh and I've made it very secure. I'd like to have and a half plain wood sides with a half mesh and a side door. I'm also thinking of getting some sort of plastic on the bottom so that the wood doesn't rot if it does get weed on. 

I'm aware that ferrets live a very long time (10 years + sometimes) and I want them to have the best outside home possible as well as spending time with us in the house. I also have to go and handle some afew times as I'm allergic to cats and not sure if I'd be allergic to ferrets.


----------

